# Bottling into bladder pack



## Marco Frederico (Mar 17, 2009)

My Piesporter is ready to be bottled. I was wondering if anyone has used a bladder pack (wine box with the bladder) and ultimately would they continue to use them?

I was thinking of bottling the whole 23 litres into bottles minus what is needed for a bladder pack.

Thanks!


----------



## Manimal (Mar 17, 2009)

I've never used one myself, but I helped someone else fill one of the bladders before and it went quite well. It was a first for both of us and we managed to get it filled quickly and easily with minimal airspace left and no wine spilled! He was very satisfied with using the bag in box method and plans to use it again.


----------



## Luc (Mar 18, 2009)

Marco,

I think you are talking about the 'bag in a box'.

I use them frequent.
Mostly for my early drinking wines.

When I make a summer wine which is drinkable early I am to
lazy to put it in bottles as I know it will only last the summer.
My apple-peach wine is such a wine just like strawberry.
So I put it in a bag in a box and this works great.
Most summers I have several standing by filled with red and white wines.
You can put them in the fridge to.
Cheap and re-usable.

You can see them in France in the supermarkets used for cheap
wine and from experience I know you can store wine safe in them from a few months up to a year.

Luc


----------



## NSwiner (Feb 19, 2010)

Luc i know thius is an old post but was wondering how you stored them once they were full ? Do you just lay them flat on a shelf or in a basket/container of sort . Think i will try some this summer so any helpful hints you could give would be great .Oh also do you have to worry about getting all the air out of them ?


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 19, 2010)

Darlene, I am still trying to figure out away to afix them to my hard hat, or I was thinking about using a Camel pack thing like the bicyckists use, that way I wouldn't have to worry about storage at all! LOL


----------



## NSwiner (Feb 19, 2010)

lol I'm sure there's someone here that could build you something .


----------



## Luc (Feb 20, 2010)

Darlene,

I have no experience in using them for long time storage myself, alhough I do know you can store them safely for a few months.

I use them during summer and they sit just in my living-room (red) and fridge (whites) to anybody who fancy's a glass off wine has always some at hand.
I buy 3 or 5 liter versions at my home-brew shop. And they are re-usable.

I have seen them sold over here and in France and I am sure they are kept at wholesalers for some weeks to moths and afther that even may be stored in warehouses and shops for weeks and months. 

Getting the air out is easy.
Fill the bag with wine. Now hold the bag so that the faucet is at the top. Then open the faucet with your hands and push gently. Any air will come out first.

I did an item on this in 2009 which also shows how you can easily fill the bags. 
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2009/04/bag-in-box.html

Luc


----------



## NSwiner (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Luc I 'll keep that in mind when I use one .


----------

